# Peut-on voir un film acheté sur iTunes store sur la Tv ?



## billboc (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Un ami qui possède un iPad2 et le câble numérique HDMI me dit qu'il est impossible de visionner un film acheté sur iTunes store en branchant son iPad sur sa Tv Sony ?


Y a t'il une protection impose par Apple qui empêche cela ?


Merci pour vos retours !


À+


----------



## Bernard07 (26 Décembre 2011)

Faut voir les choses différemment. Avec l'Apple TV aucun problème...


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Décembre 2011)

billboc a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Un ami qui possède un iPad2 et le câble numérique HDMI me dit qu'il est impossible de visionner un film acheté sur iTunes store en branchant son iPad sur sa Tv Sony ?
> 
> ...



Normalement ça devrait fonctionner !...Mais encore faut il positionner la TV sur la bonne entrée vidéo !


----------



## Bernard07 (27 Décembre 2011)

C'est sûr... Hdmi, et ce qui est bien c'est d'avoir l'appli Remote sur l'iPad. Y aussi, encore mieux en lançant le film de lancer Airplay en direction Apple TV.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Décembre 2011)

Bernard07 a dit:


> C'est sûr... Hdmi, et ce qui est bien c'est d'avoir l'appli Remote sur l'iPad. Y aussi, encore mieux en lançant le film de lancer Airplay en direction Apple TV.




Bien vu !....Mais il n'a pas d'ATV !!
Il veut simplement dupliquer son écran d'ipad sur sa TV...Et c'est possible !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2011)

Et Hop!
Pas besoin d'aller chercher bien loin...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h51 ----------




pepeye66 a dit:


> Normalement ça devrait fonctionner !...Mais encore faut il positionner la TV sur la bonne entrée vidéo !



Pas forcément, il faut un câble provenant de chez Apple si non un système de DRM interdit la lecture de videos de l'iTunes Store via un câble générique.
Exemple.


----------



## Bernard07 (27 Décembre 2011)

Et le mode "miroir" (rechercher sur iGénération) ?


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Décembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et Hop!
> Pas besoin d'aller chercher bien loin...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h51 ----------
> ...



En fait je suis parti sur le raisonnement qu'il avait l'adaptateur Apple...Mais il est vrai qu'il n'en dit rien !
Par contre je ne savais pas qu'un adaptateur générique comme celui de ton "exemple" ne fonctionnait pas: Merci de l'info !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2011)




----------

